# Cant activsync with bluetooth



## lostoreador (Feb 18, 2003)

help,

having problems getting bluetooth to work with activsync

ipaq 1945 w/ bluetooth
pc w/ bluetooth adapter

can ftp between two devices, just cant get active sync to find device and sync up,

any suggestions.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Same problem. PPC is bluetooth, PC blue tooth enabled. My PPC can't find my PC. No answer for you, sorry. I just chickened out and use IR. Slow but works fine. Have NTFS so can't use USB, and the serial connection is printer dedicated. UGH.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

Having an NTFS file system doesn't prevent you from using USB.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Lightning:
I'm sure you know your stuff. My 'complaint' did't spell out the setup; maybe we're both right. Have IBM T-40. Switched from FAT 32 to NTSF after 3 months of using FAT 32. Nov. '03. At the time of the switch IBM warned that one neg. would be that you could't use USB for Active Sync anymore. May be many reasons for that; I don't know any of them. But to check after the change I tried it. No Active Syn thru USB. Tried several, no, many times, as I had assumed that I had Bluetooth option., as well as several others. Tried Bluetooth off and on for weeks; read all the PPC online sites, etc. Couldn't get it to work. Re-downloaded Bluetooth from IBM, etc. Irrelevant. After going to NTSF I was unable to sync via USB. And the warning had been issued. Probably wouldn't have switched if I had realized (checked out) the other options in advance. That was clearly a blunder, and now I'm stuck the with consequences. Have used Active sync since the first iPAQ's came out. Have most of them, still.
 Addicted to iPAQs. No stranger to Active Sync.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

ActiveSync definitely works on an NTFS drive. Try reinstalling ActiveSync.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Did that a # of times . Doesn't.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry, Lightning. Let me rephrase that. Active Sync works fine on NTFS. I use it regularly for downloads . It's the syncing through the USB that does not work, once changed from FAT 32 to NTFS. That change partitioned the hard drive. May have something to do with it. That is true of all IBM Thinkpads in the upper T range. The IR however is commercial grade so it works a treat. Just slower than my previously used USB syncing. Have the cable; reinstalled Active Sync. Got the latest, etc. IBM warned that this would happen with the change. Didn't give an explanation of why. Sorry to get off topic here. This isn't my thread, and the real issue is BlueTooth sync. which many are having trouble with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

ActiveSync USB syncrhonization definitely works on an NTFS drive. The file format is not the problem. Do any USB devices work on this machine.


----------

